# YANGZHOU | Keyne Sailer Centre | 200m | 42 fl | U/C



## Khale_Xi (Oct 8, 2021)

Developer: Keyne 金奥国际股份有限公司-






Keyne Sailer Centre-Estate Development-金大地集团 | 金奥地产 | 地标级城市综合体运营商-地标级城市综合体运营商


·项目详情金奥金帆中心由金大地集团旗下金奥地产开发建设，项目位于高邮G233西侧，海潮东路南侧。总用地面积约4.25万方，总建筑面积约30万方，总投资约20亿，建筑设计单位是全球知名的IO（拾稼设计）。项目主楼高约200米，建成后将成为高邮第一高楼，携政务行政服务中心、5星级美憬阁索菲特酒店&服务公寓、5A级商




en.jddjt.com














By wadebosh


----------



## 499towersofchina (Dec 24, 2021)

According to CTBUH, this tower has 42 floors.





Keyne Sailer Centre - The Skyscraper Center







www.skyscrapercenter.com












Here is some info and renderings from 10 Design. This architecture firm behind this tower.








10 Design - Keyne Sailer Centre







www.10design.co


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

more 200-meter buildings in yangzhou


----------

